# OTA issue reporting web page



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

*Edit: 8/23/2008
--- NOTE: This Post is NO LONGER valid ---
Someone revived this thread from the dead .. This first post is no longer valid
=========================================================*

DirecTV has made great strides in correcting all of the OTA problems (missing channels, etc.). Unfortunately, there are still a few problems that pop up.

I have created a web site so that you can log your issue. It is my hope that we can get DirecTV, or at a minimum, Earl to respond and update the status as things progress.

If you continue to have problems with OTA channels on your HR20, then please take a few moments to visit the

OTA issue reporting web page

Just click on the big orange button at the top of the page to submit your issue.
Please note the model of your DirecTV receiver in the comment section.

Thank you for your help as we try to get every issue corrected.

Cheers.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

FYI .. This web page is a little more raw than I would normally like, but I'm hoping that it can go away in a few weeks as these problems get sorted out.

If you have any problems with the web page, please contact me here @ DBSTalk.com via Private Message ..


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Excellent work as always, of course. I've entered my data already... I'm glad this was promoted to a Sticky immediately!


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Ok i entered KIII 3-2 and shows on list as 3-3 ???


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

waynebtx said:


> Ok i entered KIII 3-2 and shows on list as 3-3 ???


No it doesn't  -- all fixed


----------



## Chilli_Dog (Dec 26, 2005)

In our area (Champaign-Springfield-Decatur), we have the following situation: 

3 WCIA (CBS)
49 WCFN (MyNetwork TV)

Both are broadcast on the same digital channel, so the breakdown looks like this:

3 WCIA (analog)
3-1 WCIA
3-2 WCFN
are broadcast out of Champaign.

49 WCFN (analog)
49-1 WCFN
49-2 WCIA
are broadcast out of Springfield (repeated signal).

So, when I enter WCIA, it brings up channel 3. 3-1 is already in the guide. However, 3-2 is not. I can enter the 2 for subchannel, but the 2 really refers to WCFN. 

Same goes for WCFN. 49-1 is in the guide. I need to enter 2, but it really refers to WCIA.

So, how do I correctly enter this on the OTA page???


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

So, are you just looking for mismatched guide data / channel numbers? My OTA problems are that the HR20 OTA tuners cannot receive the same channels over the same antenna that my H20 can.

Do you want me to report all of those?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

brittonx said:


> So, are you just looking for mismatched guide data / channel numbers? My OTA problems are that the HR20 OTA tuners cannot receive the same channels over the same antenna that my H20 can.
> 
> Do you want me to report all of those?


Hmmmm...that's a difficult question, a bit of a Catch 22.

If it is just a weak signal problem it doesn't belong in the database.

If it is a multi-path problem, it might.

The problem is, there is no way to know for sure.

I would look at it like this:

If using the same signal source (and I don't mean from a splitter) you get a strong signal on another tuner (like your stand alone HDTV), and that station is in the HR20 guide, but gives no signal or no signal and a 771 error, then I WOULD report it. So, take the feed that does work on your stand alone HDTV tuner and MOVE IT to the HR20. If that fails to produce a signal, then you can do something like this:

Here is what you should enter in the notes section of the entry:

"HR-20 receiver shows a 771 error on this channel while my HDTV tuner using the same feed (no splitter) produces a signal of 8 out of 10. I am "x" miles from the transmitting tower." (Put in more detail on your terrain, city vs. country, etc. if you feel like it, but don't write a book).

You need a separate entry for each channel and make sure to note any differences in the error number (if there is one) for each entry.

If you get a weak pixellating signal, DO NOT put this in the database. This is a local reception problem and has nothing to do with the HR20.

If you don't have any way to verify that the signal quality is good (with another tuner), then I would not report anything other than missing from guide/guide errors/mismapped channels, because you have no way to verify that other factors aren't causing your problems. We do not want to send D* down a blind alley.

(You can substitute H20 for HDTV Tuner and make the same entry...they just need to know that you have a reference Tuner that works perfectly while the HR20 doesn't, USING THE EXACT SAME FEED). Exact same feed means you physically move the connection from the device that DOES work (H20 in your example) to the HR20, and it DOESN'T work. If you don't do it this way, you could have a bad cable or connector causing the problem.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

This OTA survey is for tuner malfunctions/performance issues, it is NOT for reporting a missed recording. Missed recordings have nothing to do with the performance of the OTA tuner in the HR20.

Missed recordings are an entirely different malfunction and have nothing to do with the HR20 tuners or bad channel/frequency data.

Here is an example of an entry that someone put in, that DOES NOT belong in the database we are trying to compile:

"04/20/2007 - 12:48 - HR20 missed first run recording of "Grey's Anatomy" on Thursday, 4/19/07. DVR was in standby and not recording any other shows. "Grey's Anatomy" is number 3 in priority list. Show HAS been recorded successfully in the past. Space available - 65% (See KNBC-DT for the same issue -- same night)."

First run recording issues are NOT to be entered in the database...they have nothing to do with the HR20 tuners or the channel/frequency/mismapping issues...and those are the ones we are trying to solve.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Doug,

As always, amazing work. I sometimes say it half jokingly but I would love to see what you could do a in a week in El Segundo.

- Craig


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

I take issue with your first sentence. I have spoken out about my missing channels since I bought my HR20's in December. I have called my local station. I have called Tribune. I have called DirecTV. Nothing! Very frustrating! 



brott said:


> DirecTV has made great strides in correcting all of the OTA problems (missing channels, etc.). \


----------



## Chilli_Dog (Dec 26, 2005)

marty45714 said:


> I take issue with your first sentence. I have spoken out about my missing channels since I bought my HR20's in December. I have called my local station. I have called Tribune. I have called DirecTV. Nothing! Very frustrating!


It *is* frustrating. We have three local stations whose guide data is either missing or incorrect. Only one station made any effort to correct the situation -- and that was after a bit of prodding. The others have not responded to any requests to fix the data.

Calling DirecTV is almost always pointless. Front line tech support usually knows nothing beyond what is in their script. Their second tier support is often marginally knowledgeable at best. Is there anyone at D* that really knows what's going on??? 

At least here we have Earl and other dedicated people trying to make a difference. Let's hope Brott catches the attention of the right people at D* so we can get the guide data issue resolved.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

marty45714 said:


> I take issue with your first sentence. I have spoken out about my missing channels since I bought my HR20's in December. I have called my local station. I have called Tribune. I have called DirecTV. Nothing! Very frustrating!


My apologies if the wording doesn't fit the mold you prefer. I worded it that way in an attempt to keep the conversation productive. Heck before SW version 0x0108 you couldn't even get OTA, so if you ask me, significant strides have been made. It's not 100% which is the whole point, but it's not zero percent either.


----------



## sack9 (Mar 13, 2007)

Have had some problems since ota was turned on way back when. 98% sig on 13-1, 21-1, 5-1 in colorado springs, I get wierd pixel on these channels.. also it only does it on a good part of a show.


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

Doug, don't take my message personal. It is directed at D* and my displeasure with them as a customer.



brott said:


> My apologies if the wording doesn't fit the mold you prefer. I worded it that way in an attempt to keep the conversation productive. Heck before SW version 0x0108 you couldn't even get OTA, so if you ask me, significant strides have been made. It's not 100% which is the whole point, but it's not zero percent either.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

marty45714 said:


> Doug, don't take my message personal. It is directed at D* and my displeasure with them as a customer.


No worries ..


----------



## danman71 (Nov 21, 2006)

I meant to list the missing channel WAND as 17-2, not 17-17.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

I added several channels to the list:

WALB-DT2 (Albany, GA)
WTXL-DT2 (Tallahassee, FL)
WTWC-DT2 (Tallahassee, FL)

~Alan


----------



## atdauph (Apr 19, 2007)

I've had my HR-20 100 connected to a Radio Shack U75R (not split to any other source) for about a week now (thanks VOS and RadioEngrd ), and I've noticed that the local Houston CBS (11-1) has audio and video dropouts every 30 seconds or so. And I mean a total dropout, total picture freeze or macro blocking for about 2 seconds. It happens all the time on any show, and these dropouts do NOT occur on the MPEG4 sat channel.

Whenever I go to the OTA signal meter, I can see why the dropouts are occurring. Every 30 seconds or so BOTH tuners will drop to zero and "un-lock" from the channel and then immediately return to 95-100%. If I keep watching the meters it will continue to do so.

I also get dropouts on PBS, but I suspect this is a different problem, because the dropouts tend to be less severe and only occur maybe every 10 or 15 minutes. This is probably due to my having a UHF antenna and PBS is a high VHF (??) channel.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> I added several channels to the list:
> 
> WALB-DT2 (Albany, GA)
> WTXL-DT2 (Tallahassee, FL)
> WTWC-DT2 (Tallahassee, FL)


Yesterday, I entered 40-2 for WTWC-DT2, but now it's showing up as "40-40." It wasn't like that yesterday...

That's weird...

~Alan


----------



## Blaaamo (Nov 14, 2006)

I was getting ready to report on my OTA issues, but in doing the research, I now believe I have a hardware problem. Please let me know if I am correct or if I missed something.

*Antenna Signal Strength
Off-Air Tuner 1:* Always has a number
*Off-Air Tuner 2:* Always says *Not Acquired*

Is there anything that could cause this other than being broken?


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I have not had 2-1 since the last two or three updates. Never had a problem before and I receive all other HD channels OTA ok. Keeps showing searching 771.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Riddle me this.. since I keep being told that DirecTV does not support the off air tuner whom does??

And where does the DirecTVHD+DRV get is 'channel' listing from as on my system it keeps listing channls that are not even in my market area.

--David


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

David Carmichael said:


> Riddle me this.. since I keep being told that DirecTV does not support the off air tuner whom does??
> 
> And where does the DirecTVHD+DRV get is 'channel' listing from as on my system it keeps listing channls that are not even in my market area.
> 
> --David


When you did the original setup did you add another market for ota channels? Maybe you got a refurbished box with another market already entered.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If i had to venture a guess on that one it could be you are overloading the tuner. I had that on a station a few months back until I tweaked my antenna setup. If you get all your other OTA well, then I would consider an attenuator for that station frequency.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

raoul5788 said:


> When you did the original setup did you add another market for ota channels? Maybe you got a refurbished box with another market already entered.


No the box was sealed and was new receiver.....

And I have done the "RBR" which resets all the off air settings and you then have to rescan for your market.

And I live in Wichita KS and after the rescan of the markets I get stations listed in the Colby, Topeka, Great Bend, in Kansas and Tulsa out of Oklahoma listed in my off air HD listing along with the Wichita, KS area.... Yet none of these out of market stations show up on either of my other two DTV devices, a USDigital receiver or my Toshiba HDTV.

And I can receive 8.2 and 8.3 which are KPST PBS stations but I can not receive 8.1???

--David


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Not sure this issue belongs in this thread, but I think it does. Recent problem is live buffer while watching OTA feeds. If replay back 6 sec then FF or skip to go to live, audio feed is intermittently lost. Can only cure by changing channel or program. Seems OTA tuner is not very adept at handling cache in buffer.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

WFMZ (Allentown) is missing a subchannel.


----------



## atdauph (Apr 19, 2007)

atdauph said:


> I've had my HR-20 100 connected to a Radio Shack U75R (not split to any other source) for about a week now (thanks VOS and RadioEngrd ), and I've noticed that the local Houston CBS (11-1) has audio and video dropouts every 30 seconds or so. And I mean a total dropout, total picture freeze or macro blocking for about 2 seconds. It happens all the time on any show, and these dropouts do NOT occur on the MPEG4 sat channel.
> 
> Whenever I go to the OTA signal meter, I can see why the dropouts are occurring. Every 30 seconds or so BOTH tuners will drop to zero and "un-lock" from the channel and then immediately return to 95-100%. If I keep watching the meters it will continue to do so.
> 
> I also get dropouts on PBS, but I suspect this is a different problem, because the dropouts tend to be less severe and only occur maybe every 10 or 15 minutes. This is probably due to my having a UHF antenna and PBS is a high VHF (??) channel.


Update on this problem.

Last evening, 11-1 has no picture and no audio. I checked the signal meter, 95-100% with occasional "unlocking" of signal with immediate return to 100%.

Channel 11, the MPEG4 station, on satellite works, unless I try to record it, than it is prone to blank recordings.

What a marvel of modern technology!


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Here's an interesting one, and a creative use of PSIP. 
WAHU FOX27 in Charlottesville (zip 22932 etc) is broadcasting ABC, CBS and Fox, all on digital channel 40. The PSIP maps the subchannels to their correct station designation, 16.1, 19.1 and 27.1. Of course the HR20 has none of these stations in the guide.

This has been reported as separate station issues.....


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

channel 9.3 (fox is 9.1 kecy) 
channel 11.2 (Nbc is 11.1 Kyma)
channel 7.2 ( 7.1 KVYE)


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

David Carmichael said:


> No the box was sealed and was new receiver.....
> 
> And I have done the "RBR" which resets all the off air settings and you then have to rescan for your market.
> 
> ...


JUST RECEIVED THE SOFTWARE UPDATE AND NOW I CAN RECEIVE ALL LOCAL CHANNELS....:grin:


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Alan Gordon said:


> I added several channels to the list:
> 
> WALB-DT2 (Albany, GA)
> WTXL-DT2 (Tallahassee, FL)
> WTWC-DT2 (Tallahassee, FL)


After several years now, I noticed today that WALB-DT2 is no longer on the air... making WALB-DT's HD channel a FULL-BANDWITH winner!!

Please delete the missing sub-channel post for WALB-DT2 (10-2) off the list.

~Alan


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, I tried emailing Directv about this directly, but all I get are replies from people who have no idea what they're talking about. I've tried explaining this situation to them 3 times but to no avail. I'm trying to get WNGS 7-2 added to the HR20 OTA database so I can get it on my HR20.

When my antenna is hooked up directly to my TV, WNGS 7-2 comes in fine. When the antenna was hooked up to my old Directv HR10-250 receiver, WNGS 7-2 came in fine. With the antenna now hooked up to my HR20, I cannot get WNGS 7-2 because it is not in the HR20 OTA database. 

All that needs to be done to fix this issue is for Directv to add WNGS 7-2 to the HR20 OTA database for ZIP code 14120 (Buffalo, NY).

Can someone please help with this? Thank you.


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

Good luck getting that done. I reported mapping problems two or three times with my weather sub 7 months ago, still nothing. Still no ability to scan ota channels. I wish these guys would get it together..


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

Zip Code: 50401
Channel: 3-2
Call-Sign: KIMT-SD
Description of problem: Not In Guide

Also Channels 24-1 KYINHD and 24-2 KYINSD1 sometimes says Searching for signal but at the same time I can watch them through my TV Tuner and they are just fine.


----------



## dickberr (Apr 8, 2007)

I just confirmed with two local Austin stations (KVUE and KXAN) that sub-channels -2, -3 etc are no longer being broadcast due to an FCC ruling that all channels must carry children's programming! I suspect stations nationwide are dropping these sub-channels rather than pay for children's programming on them. 

I've been on these forums and with D* for many weeks now (since around 0x145 on my HR-20) when I noticed my weather radar channels were gone (771 message). Technical support couldn't find any problem so they sent out a technician. The tech couldn't find anything wrong so he recommended replacing the receiver. The replacement HR-20 had exactly the same problem. I've been through all of the multi-path and "signal too strong" scenarios. Finally I called the local stations to find out what format they were broadcasting and voila - they aren't broadcasting anything! 

I've sent D* an email identifying all the wasted effort and money they must be blowing on this problem, and asking if anyone there knew about this situation. At a minimum they should remove the affected sub-channels from the guide.

Was this situation reported anywhere on the forums? I certainly haven't seen it and I've done a lot of searching on missing OTA channels.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

WGTW channel 48 for Philadelphia DMA is missing 4 sub channels. 48-2 thru 48-5.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

New Orleans has a new OTA station - 42-1 that's not yet in the guide. It's a Spanish channel with programming from Telemundo.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Software upgraded in May'07 fixed my single digit HD DIGITAL signal troubles... Software June'07 reintroduced the single digit troubles...!!
System keeps trying to move my local channel 3-1 and 8-1 to either wrong call sign or will not tune in these channels at all!! {Again}


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Greenville Washington New Bern NC market

Channel WUND-DT digital channel 2
Remapped to analog chs
WUNDDT1 2.1
WUNDDT2 2.2
WUNDDT3 2.3
WUNDDT4 2.4
WUNDDT5 2.5

Issue, on the HR20-700 I get searching to signal
on my tv I get a full signal.


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

David Carmichael said:


> Software upgraded in May'07 fixed my single digit HD DIGITAL signal troubles... Software June'07 reintroduced the single digit troubles...!!
> System keeps trying to move my local channel 3-1 and 8-1 to either wrong call sign or will not tune in these channels at all!! {Again}


Well I have been 'resetting/rebooting' twice a day since the software upgrade..
And tonight the tuner/channel map mapped the single digit DTV channels correctly...

So now 3-1 & 8-1 are tuning in correctly....

--David


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

David Carmichael said:


> Well I have been 'resetting/rebooting' twice a day since the software upgrade..
> And tonight the tuner/channel map mapped the single digit DTV channels correctly...
> 
> So now 3-1 & 8-1 are tuning in correctly....


Are you sure this was a HR20 problem, and not the station's PSIP screwing things up?

~Alan


----------



## David Carmichael (Mar 12, 2007)

Alan Gordon said:


> Are you sure this was a HR20 problem, and not the station's PSIP screwing things up?
> 
> ~Alan


Yes as I have two other digital receivers and the only one {which was} having troubles is the HR20-100.

And I find it funny is that it was a Sunday when everything started working correclty... and I had tried the same steps just six hours before...

--David


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Anyone montering this to remove the chs as they get fixed?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> OK, I tried emailing Directv about this directly, but all I get are replies from people who have no idea what they're talking about. I've tried explaining this situation to them 3 times but to no avail. I'm trying to get WNGS 7-2 added to the HR20 OTA database so I can get it on my HR20.
> 
> When my antenna is hooked up directly to my TV, WNGS 7-2 comes in fine. When the antenna was hooked up to my old Directv HR10-250 receiver, WNGS 7-2 came in fine. With the antenna now hooked up to my HR20, I cannot get WNGS 7-2 because it is not in the HR20 OTA database.
> 
> ...


This was fixed on Friday June 29th after many emails between me, Tribune and the local station. I can now get this channel on my HR20.


----------



## spaceghostinME (Aug 20, 2006)

The OTA setup is not picking up subchannel 7-2, which is actually the digital broadcast of WFVX-22, the local Fox affiliate. 7-1 is WVII, the local ABC affiliate who also owns the Fox affiliate. Currently there is no way to get Fox OTA through the receiver.


----------



## JDW (Jun 5, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> This was fixed on Friday June 29th after many emails between me, Tribune and the local station. I can now get this channel on my HR20.


Can you publish the e-mails?!?

It'd be great to know what worked for you and how ...


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

JDW said:


> It'd be great to know what worked for you and how ...


I recently dealt with some channel updating issues, so I thought I'd tell you about my last experience.

My local FOX affiliate (WFXL-DT) was a Raycom Media station, but when Raycom bought out Liberty who owned my local NBC affiliate, Raycom decided to sell WFXL. WFXL-DT had been (like many Raycom Media stations) broadcasting "The Tube" on their subchannel, but a few weeks ago I noticed that "The Tube" was no longer coming in, yet the guide data was still there, so knowing that WFXL-DT is one of the few stations around here that actually responds to E-Mails, I decided to E-Mail the Programming Director and telling her about the guide information for "The Tube" still being there.

Two hours later, I received a reply from her stating that they forgot to end the guide data and that she had just gotten off the phone from informing Tribune of channel being no more... and that they told her it would take up to two weeks, and if hadn't been taken care of by then, call her back, and she'll call them back. This was on a Wednesday, and by that Friday morning, the guide was still showing "31-2," but was now showing "SIGN OFF" instead of "The Tube Music Network" on both my HR10-250 and TiVo Series 3. Sadly, the channel is still there and the two weeks are almost up (tomorrow will be the two weeks since I contacted her), but it's so nice to be able to talk to someone who knows what I am talking about and is willing/eager to help.

I also had some program guide issues with some other channels, but they never replied to my E-Mails. I was lucky enough to be able to use my account with TiVo to report these channels issues... which they said they'd investigate... so if you happen to know someone with a TiVo Series 3, get on them to report the problem...

~Alan


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

JDW said:


> Can you publish the e-mails?!?
> 
> It'd be great to know what worked for you and how ...


The emails go back weeks and it's not really feasible to publish them. Basically, the first step (and maybe only step) is to make sure your channel(s) in question are listed correctly on www.zap2it.com online guide. This is Tribune online guide and since D* gets their guide data from it, you really can't blame D* if the channel is first not listed on that site. Go to that site, enter your ZIP and select 'local off air broadcasts' (or something like that). If your channel(s) are all not there, then you need to contact the missing channels and explain to them that you need them to send their data to Tribune so your set top box can receive the channel. This can be the hard part to get across.

I ended up emailing back and forth with the head engineer and programming manager to get my situation resolved. Both were very helpful. Every so often I would get an update saying 'Tribune contacted us to confirm we are broadcasting XYZ channel on 7.2.' About a week after that my 7.2 appeared on the zap2it.com site and then that night I entered 7.2 on the HR20 remote and BOOM! - it came in. All I had to do was add it to my favorite channels (it was automatically added to the channels I receive list).

I hope this helps. I don't think there's any magic formula. Just make sure your local OTA channels are listed correctly on zap2it.com and then (based on my experience) you should be all set.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Have my OTA 2-1 and 7-1 back after re-setting OTA channels. Had terrible pixelation on 26-1 while watching SOX game, had to watch most on 26,


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Indiana627 said:


> Basically, the first step (and maybe only step) is to make sure your channel(s) in question are listed correctly on www.zap2it.com online guide. This is Tribune online guide and since D* gets their guide data from it, you really can't blame D* if the channel is first not listed on that site. Go to that site, enter your ZIP and select 'local off air broadcasts' (or something like that). If your channel(s) are all not there, then you need to contact the missing channels and explain to them that you need them to send their data to Tribune so your set top box can receive the channel. This can be the hard part to get across.


I agree with everything Indiana said... except there is one thing I felt that needed to be added to the above.

I still don't have my HR20 (I'm hoping in the next week), so I'm not sure whether or not this still applies, but all the DirecTV HD receivers I've had use guide data for the WHOLE DMA whether you can receive them or not. For instance, I can't receive the CBS affiliate in my DMA digitally and I can barely pick them up in analog, yet I receive guide data for them on my DirecTV receivers. Zap2it.com however it tailored to your location, so I receive guide data for their analog station after entering my zip code, but not for their digital channels.

While the fact that you're not getting it on your HR20 probably means the channel information is not there, my advice would be to enter your zip code, see if it's there, and if it's not, enter in a zip code near their broadcasting tower and see if the channel information is there...

~Alan


----------



## cohbraz (Nov 19, 2006)

Added the missing subchannel of 25-3 to the list. This channel is broadcast from WOLO 25 in Columbia, SC. The guide data is also wrong: it listes 25-2 as being the Weather Radar, but it is just a SD simulcast of the HD channel. 25-3 is the radar.


----------



## generalpatton78 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well I just had a Hr20 installed and have come across my first big issue, My local OTA fox is missing it's audio. The installer informed me this would be the case. I checked and sure enough no audio. I get audio for fox on both my HDTV's and HR10's. Does anybody knows if there is anything I can do to fix it or do I have to just wait for a software update or what? BTW fox is DD5.1 and so is my NBC but I have no issues with NBC.


----------



## spaceghostinME (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Lo and behold, when I checked Zap2it, channel 7-2 was not listed. I'm e-mailing the station(s) to see if anything can be done.


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

After several e-mail to WGTW they have sent the correct data to Tribune and the sub-channels are now appearing in the guide.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

aldiesel said:


> After several e-mail to WGTW they have sent the correct data to Tribune and the sub-channels are now appearing in the guide.


That's amazing  We can make a difference.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

I have an HR20-100 that is having problems in the Minneapolis market. I'm using zipcode 55337, only one market. I'm running 0x168 on this DVR.

Everything will be fine and I will come to my DVR the next day and suddenly 9-1 will be using KAWEDT 9-1 instead of KMSPDT 9-1. I go and edit the antenna channels back to KMSPDT 9-1 and remove KAWEDT 9-1 but I still get a "searching for signal". Even after a reset I get this error. 

The only way to fix it for me is to reset my off air settings and set everything up again. This is a major pain as it takes about 20 minutes to do so.

I do NOT have this problem on my HR20-700 so I'm hoping that means it will be fixed soon on the 100. 

DTV, are you aware of this problem?

Thanks.


----------



## kbxm (Mar 15, 2007)

Kash76 said:


> I have an HR20-100 that is having problems in the Minneapolis market. I'm using zipcode 55337, only one market. I'm running 0x168 on this DVR.
> 
> Everything will be fine and I will come to my DVR the next day and suddenly 9-1 will be using KAWEDT 9-1 instead of KMSPDT 9-1. I go and edit the antenna channels back to KMSPDT 9-1 and remove KAWEDT 9-1 but I still get a "searching for signal". Even after a reset I get this error.
> 
> ...


For what it's worth:

I'm seeing the same thing from 55417. It's pulling in the data from River Falls WI and even with my big antenna on the roof, I can't get anything from there...

I called DTV and they said there's not much they can do right now, but they'll run it up the reporting chain.


----------



## Kash76 (Aug 9, 2002)

Yeah, I hope that it's fixed soon


----------



## cmanwill (Jul 12, 2007)

I just barely had my hr-20 installed and am missing one of my subchannels
idaho falls market zip code 83406
missing 6.2 from guide i checked zap2it.com and it is not listed there
who do i need to email to get this subchannel listed
zap2it
my local station kpvi
or directv

Thanks


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Had my HR-20 installed today. Hooked up OTA antenna and followed procedures. I can get all of the channels except Cleveland 3-1 which is digital channel 2. I received it fine on my HR10-250. 

I've tried the search function and can't find anything on the issue. Is there some problem with low VHF channels that stops the HR-20 from working on VHF digital channel 2. It works on all others starting with digital channel 10.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

cmanwill said:


> I just barely had my hr-20 installed and am missing one of my subchannels
> idaho falls market zip code 83406
> missing 6.2 from guide i checked zap2it.com and it is not listed there
> who do i need to email to get this subchannel listed
> ...


Same situation I had recently. I kept emailing the station and zap2it back and forth until it finally got resolved. Once it was listed on zap2it it immediately came in on my HR20. I would suggest starting with the station and ask them why the digital version of the channel in question is not on zap2it. Remember: it has to be the digital version of the channel. The analog version of my channel was on zap2it all along, but not until the digital version was added did it appear on the HR20. Tell you station your set top receiver uses the guide data from zap2it's site and until their station is listed you can't watch their channel.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

After many months, I now have 23-1 CW network OTA with the HR20. I emailed the station yesterday, telling them I've been waiting 6 months and no go. The Chief Engineer responded today saying they had given Tribune the information and they still got it wrong. 

Interestingly, 23-1 showed up tonight. He must have made another phone call.

The funny thing is, it showed up without me having to redo the antenna setup. It just appeared. When I went to look for signal strength, it was NOT in the list of available channels to check signal strength for (even though I set the Favorites to All Channels). So...I couldn't measure its signal quality, but I could tune to and watch the channel. Next step, Reset the OTA (as if moving markets), then redo the Initial Setup. Done....guess what: 23-1 now shows in the list of channels I can do signal checks for. Measured signal quality 90%!

34-1 (some strange religious channel)
56-1 (another strange network)

don't show up yet, but I can't find an address/phone number or email for them.

Hats off to the local staff of 23-1 for following up on this so soon...and actually getting it done.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

As I learned from an earlier poster (recently), if you want to get a missing channel that you think you should be getting, you REALLY need to work with your local station YOURSELF. D* isn't going to do it, and Tribune doesn't have a clue. 

Contact your local station about providing the data to Tribune and MAKE THEM follow up. It worked for me after 6 months of flailing around wasting my time. It took all of one email and two days, and my station showed up.

Lesson learned!


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Hasan for your work in getting KCWI on the HR-20! I just got my HR-20 about two weeks ago, so I was very happy to see this post! I tried contacting Tribune about a week ago myself about this but never got a response from them.

FYI...KCWI operates channel 56-1 (see KCWI's web site, about half-way down on the left). Maybe that is why the engineer you spoke with said that Tribune still didn't get things right.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Richard L Bray said:


> Had my HR-20 installed today. Hooked up OTA antenna and followed procedures. I can get all of the channels except Cleveland 3-1 which is digital channel 2. I received it fine on my HR10-250.
> 
> I've tried the search function and can't find anything on the issue. Is there some problem with low VHF channels that stops the HR-20 from working on VHF digital channel 2. It works on all others starting with digital channel 10.


The HR-20 had a problem at VHF-lo when it was first released. Which software release do you have on the HR20?? And what signal strength do you get on your HR10-250?


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

texasbrit said:


> The HR-20 had a problem at VHF-lo when it was first released. Which software release do you have on the HR20?? And what signal strength do you get on your HR10-250?


I have the HR20-100 (as opposed to the HR20-700 which I know got the software upgrade). My HR20-100 has the new 0168 release.

My HD Tivo got Cleveland 3-1 (digital channel 2) at strength of "92". That was as high or higher than any of the other OTA channels. My HR20 gets all the others at strength of "95-100"; but gets a "not acquired" on 3-1. In the past, I've had 5 other receivers/TV tuners that acquired 3-1 with no problem.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

JonSamuels said:


> Thanks Hasan for your work in getting KCWI on the HR-20! I just got my HR-20 about two weeks ago, so I was very happy to see this post! I tried contacting Tribune about a week ago myself about this but never got a response from them.
> 
> FYI...KCWI operates channel 56-1 (see KCWI's web site, about half-way down on the left). Maybe that is why the engineer you spoke with said that Tribune still didn't get things right.


Well, if you give me the info on 56-1 (contact info), I'll try to get them to respond in the same manner as the Chief Engineer at 23-1 did.

I'll take their telephone/email either one...let's see if we can get that thing fixed.

You can reply here or email me: [email protected]


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

hasan said:


> Well, if you give me the info on 56-1 (contact info), I'll try to get them to respond in the same manner as the Chief Engineer at 23-1 did.


I guess I wasn't clear in what I was trying to say:

From Wikipedia's entries on KCWI and KDMI, 23-1 and 56-1 are essentially the same station. Both are owned & operated by Pappas Telecasting. The Chief Engineer at 23-1 should also be the Chief Engineer for 56-1. If he's not, he should at least be able to tell you who is.

I don't have any contact info to share (I would if I did.) I just haven't had the chance to dig into this as deep as you have.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Regarding my earlier issues with the HR20-100's and OTA low VHF channels.

Talked to two levels of techs at D*. Last one talked to prgram managers and had me "Reset Everything" on one of the DVR's. When this failed to resolve the issue, HR20 can't acquire digital channel 2 (3-1 in Cleveland), he said it was a currently undefined issue. They thought the lo-VHF channels were fixed; but apparently they are now a problem on the "100 series".

Bottom line: Said they would contact me again for more info or to give an estimated "fix" date.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

They are fixed on the -100 series, as I can confirm that it will see my 2-1 (which is VHF 3).

It doesn't see it well, as I am about 30+ miles from the towers, and I have to unplug my son's computer.

How far are you from the towers?
And when you look at the signal strength screen... do you see any blips on the bar (after watching it for a while).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Meant to mention this a while ago:

13-1, which previously had zero signal strength through HR20 but was somewhat watchable on my TV when the antenna was hooked up direct, is now showing signal strengths in the 30-50 range and is about as watchable through HR20 as it was direct to the TV. 

24-1 and 46-1 remain unwatchable despite the face that DIRECTV's OTA database says I should get them (antennaweb is more accurate, says I would have to use an antenna with a rotator). I'm completely ok with that.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They are fixed on the -100 series, as I can confirm that it will see my 2-1 (which is VHF 3).
> 
> It doesn't see it well, as I am about 30+ miles from the towers, and I have to unplug my son's computer.
> 
> ...


I'm six miles from the antenna farm and have a rooftop antenna. Got digital channel 2 (3-1) at "92" strength on the HD Tivo; and have successfully acquired it on TV tuners, the HD Tivo, and two other satellite receivers, including a "first generation" Mitsubishi. Digital Channel 2 was as strong on the HD Tivo as any of the other digital channels. I get all the others fine (strength 95-100) on the HR20. For both HR20-100's, 3-1 says "not acquired" and definitely there are no blips. Confirmed station is still working because I can get it on my SXRD tuner.

Tech put me on hold and was talking to a software supervisor for around 10 minutes. Said low VHF channel issue was fixed a couple months ago; but may have been "screwed up" again with 168. Very confusing!

Thanks much for the interest.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> They are fixed on the -100 series, as I can confirm that it will see my 2-1 (which is VHF 3).
> 
> It doesn't see it well, as I am about 30+ miles from the towers, and I have to unplug my son's computer.
> 
> ...


Earl 
I am getting all OTA channels except 7-1. Meter readings show all channels between 50-70, but 7-1 shows 0. Any ideas?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

finaldiet said:


> Earl
> I am getting all OTA channels except 7-1. Meter readings show all channels between 50-70, but 7-1 shows 0. Any ideas?


Re download your OTA/Antenna setup.
I was just on 7-1 earlier today


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Re download your OTA/Antenna setup.
> I was just on 7-1 earlier today


Thanks, I will do that when I go home.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I did it last night and no 7-1. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

Zip Code: 50401

Channels 3-1 KIMT-HD and 3-2 KIMT-SD always says Searching for signal but at the same time I can watch them through my TV Tuner and they are just fine.


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Richard L Bray said:


> I'm six miles from the antenna farm and have a rooftop antenna. Got digital channel 2 (3-1) at "92" strength on the HD Tivo; and have successfully acquired it on TV tuners, the HD Tivo, and two other satellite receivers, including a "first generation" Mitsubishi. Digital Channel 2 was as strong on the HD Tivo as any of the other digital channels. I get all the others fine (strength 95-100) on the HR20. For both HR20-100's, 3-1 says "not acquired" and definitely there are no blips. Confirmed station is still working because I can get it on my SXRD tuner.
> 
> Tech put me on hold and was talking to a software supervisor for around 10 minutes. Said low VHF channel issue was fixed a couple months ago; but may have been "screwed up" again with 168. Very confusing!
> 
> Thanks much for the interest.


Earl, I provided the above in response to your questions regarding my earlier post about the HR20-100 and low VHF channels. You also indicated that low VHF channels worked on your HR20-100.

Finally, I got the attention of another "100" user on the AVS local Cleveland thread. Like me, his OTA reception is great with the exception that he also can't "acquire" 3-1 (digital channel 2). Both of us can still "acquire" 3-1 on HD Tivos and/or TV tuners.

This low VHF channel issue is definitely specific to the HR20-100. Hopefully, D* has identified the problem from the phone call I cited above. If not, hopefully this post will help.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

If you are having troubles with your OTA make sure you are using good quality amplifiers for OTA reception. I just put a Channel Master 3044 Amplifier in my install replacing a splitter. Channels that I was not able to get are now there. The channels I was getting are showing as nearly 100% on the HR20 Signal Meters. This makes a huge difference.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Blaaamo said:


> I was getting ready to report on my OTA issues, but in doing the research, I now believe I have a hardware problem. Please let me know if I am correct or if I missed something.
> 
> *Antenna Signal Strength
> Off-Air Tuner 1:* Always has a number
> ...


This is exactly what I get, and I am having OTA problems/inconsistencies. A DirecTV tech is supposed to check it out later today, but I think I have a bad tuner #2.


----------



## FunkyMonk93 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have an H10 in addition to an HR20-100. 

I get perfect OTA reception on my H10 and real bad OTA reception on my HR20. Does anyone know if the latest software update fixes anything??


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

jwd45244 said:


> If you are having troubles with your OTA make sure you are using good quality amplifiers for OTA reception. I just put a Channel Master 3044 Amplifier in my install replacing a splitter. Channels that I was not able to get are now there. The channels I was getting are showing as nearly 100% on the HR20 Signal Meters. This makes a huge difference.


I'm six miles from the antenna farm with a good rooftop antenna. I'm 99.9% sure I don't need amplification. Other OTA channels on both HR20-100's come in at 95-100%; and the channel I'm not getting (3-1 or digital channel 2) was stronger on the HD Tivo than most of them.

Six years ago I was using a first generation Mitsubishi HD STB and it got 3-1 OTA with no problem! Even if the HR20 has a "crappy" tuner, I can't believe it isn't better than the first generation HD/digital tuners of 6 years ago. Therefore I'm betting on a software problem similar to what they thought they fixed two months ago.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

tkrandall said:


> This is exactly what I get, and I am having OTA problems/inconsistencies. A DirecTV tech is supposed to check it out later today, but I think I have a bad tuner #2.


The tech came out just now and I spoke to him over the phone. (I am at work). Seems he was not at all familiar with the OTA setup of the HR20 - as based on his comments people don't use it much as there is "no need" for it with the locals on the sattelite.

First thing he said to me me was he called another guy at his office (whatever contract company they work for), and the guy in the office told him he did not think it had 2 ATSC tuners, and that DirecTV "doesn't tell them much" about the HR20s OTA tuner functionality.

I proceed to tell them DTV technical support told me I should indeed get signals on both OTA tuners, and that I think my varying success at tuning the channels is a function of one of the tuners being bad, but my not being able to control which tuner the device tries to use. In the end I convince him to report a bad unit and to have them send a replacement via FEDEX.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Still no 7-1after latest update. Both HR20's have lost 7-1, but get all others. Have re-booted both to no avail. My OTA channels have always worked, even CBS 2-1 before 168 update. Can't figure out why!


----------



## JDW (Jun 5, 2007)

I submitted WKDH (45-1 ... ABC ... Columbus/Tupelo/West Point) and it showed up some time over the weekend. 

I was out of town @ the Brickyard and last night when I finally sat down to watch some TV, I saw it in my guide. 

I guess the month long string of e-mails back and forth *finally* paid off.

FYI.


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

If they would just let the thing scan for CH it would fix the problem.


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok, what would be preventing DirecTV from fixing something as simple as a subchannel switch (in my case, WSEC-DT has everything in the guide on 14-1 actually on 14-2 and vice versa). I put this in an old thread in January '07 and Earl said it had been reported to DirecTV. Was it just missed, or are other people experiencing this frustrating error in guide data on other channels? I should note that Beyond TV has had the same issue as long as I can remember. I did enter it in this new web page, but I would have expected either feedback or a fix by now.


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

turls said:


> Ok, what would be preventing DirecTV from fixing something as simple as a subchannel switch (in my case, WSEC-DT has everything in the guide on 14-1 actually on 14-2 and vice versa). I put this in an old thread in January '07 and Earl said it had been reported to DirecTV. Was it just missed, or are other people experiencing this frustrating error in guide data on other channels? I should note that Beyond TV has had the same issue as long as I can remember. I did enter it in this new web page, but I would have expected either feedback or a fix by now.


Here in Evanston, IL it seems that 11-1 (PBS) is really an SD ch11. There aren't any HD listings on it and the Logo does not have HD tacked on to the end, as in WTTWHD. I've been meaning to complain, but I'm having so much trouble with pixelating and audio drops that this latter bug is topmost in my mind.


----------



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

I have a different one here. My local market is Topeka, but get KAAS out of Salina. The analog is 18, digital is on RF 17, but is mapped back to 24, which is KASA out of Wichita. KAAS is a repeater.

On my TV it comes in as 24, as it does on my Voom box. My new HR20-100 doesn't get it. When I did the secondary market, I have a listing for 18 and also for 24, but neither work. I assume the one for 18 is the right one, but when I test signal stregnth, I get 25 or so for a second or two every once in a while. It never lasts.

Also, our KTKA added a weather radar as a subchannel.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

psweig said:


> Here in Evanston, IL it seems that 11-1 (PBS) is really an SD ch11. There aren't any HD listings on it and the Logo does not have HD tacked on to the end, as in WTTWHD. I've been meaning to complain, but I'm having so much trouble with pixelating and audio drops that this latter bug is topmost in my mind.


Actually, there's quite a few programs in HD on 11.1. Nova is one I can think of off hand - a very stunning show when I've seen it, great HD pictures. I believe there's a Steven Somethingorother as well that I've seen.  As for the pixelation, is your antenna on a rotor or moveable? I know I'm on the fringe to get 11 here but on a good day I can dial it in just right. It's not in the same location as the other channels, in Chicago.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

HR20-700

Channel 2.1 2.2 2.3 2.4 2.5 (digital ch 20)
Searching for signal thru sat, full signal thru tv.


Missing WYDO-DT2 14.2 (digital ch 21) from guide.


----------



## luckycarl (Jan 12, 2007)

There are two 26.1 channels listed in the Guide. One is Fox and the other is The Tube. The Tube plays as FOX. When I do a search with my TV, The Tube is listed as 26.2. Re-doing the Antenna Setup doesn't help.


----------



## Richi (Sep 13, 2006)

I would like to have a response from ANYONE associated with D* whether the OTA channel scan function will EVER be activated. If it is not then D* will be giving me the shaft as it will IMPOSSIBLE to record HD progaming that is readly avaiable in this area.


----------



## jg! (May 7, 2007)

HR20-700

New Orleans

26.1 38.1 49.1 49.4 searching for signal with no signal strength on DVR. Full picture through TV tuner.

6.1 searching for signal with 98% signal strength but no picture or sound on DVR . Full picture through TV tuner.


----------



## Richi (Sep 13, 2006)

waynebtx said:


> If they would just let the thing scan for CH it would fix the problem.


Amen to that!! Why is the H20 allowed to scan and the HR20 is not? Is there hidden problem or the powers that be JUST WANT TO SAY NO?? Can someone inthe know please explain to us WHY NOT.  HELLO ! IS ANYONE LISTENING??


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

Recording of "Masters of science fiction", 7-1, ABC, was not watchable due to audio/video dropouts. The drops had a heartbeat rhythm.


----------



## lnoz (Aug 20, 2007)

atdauph said:


> I've had my HR-20 100 connected to a Radio Shack U75R (not split to any other source) for about a week now (thanks VOS and RadioEngrd ), and I've noticed that the local Houston CBS (11-1) has audio and video dropouts every 30 seconds or so. And I mean a total dropout, total picture freeze or macro blocking for about 2 seconds. It happens all the time on any show, and these dropouts do NOT occur on the MPEG4 sat channel.
> 
> Whenever I go to the OTA signal meter, I can see why the dropouts are occurring. Every 30 seconds or so BOTH tuners will drop to zero and "un-lock" from the channel and then immediately return to 95-100%. If I keep watching the meters it will continue to do so.
> .


I am having the exact same problem. Received my HR20-100 & slimline dish 8/10. I get all other OTA channels just fine & get 11-1 no problem on my HR10-250 and Sony SAT-HD300.


----------



## stlmike (Aug 24, 2007)

First post!

I have an odd problem with both of my HR20's. The OTA signal strength of both units on every channel is 77%. Never fluctuates. Picture and sound are rock solid, so I am thinking this is a display issue only. OTA signal path to the two receivers is quite different. Receiver A OTA is wired directly from a powered splitter/amplifier. Receiver B OTA is wired using the same splitter/amp, a diplexer after the BBC, 50 feet of coax, diplexed, then split with a feed into an amplifier. My old HD DirectTivo unit, on the same run as receiver B is now, typically had OTA signal strength between 85 and 94%, so I'm thinking I have the same here, but the HR20 is capping at a max display of 77%.

I searched the forums and used Google and didn't see anyone with this problem nor does D* tech support know anything about it (big surprise).

Any ideas?


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

Is there a reason why on one of the OTA channels in my area will show 100% signal on the signal meter but when I tune to the channel all I get is a black screen and no sound? I do get the sub channels just fine.


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

stlmike said:


> First post!
> 
> I have an odd problem with both of my HR20's. The OTA signal strength of both units on every channel is 77%. Never fluctuates. Picture and sound are rock solid, so I am thinking this is a display issue only. OTA signal path to the two receivers is quite different. Receiver A OTA is wired directly from a powered splitter/amplifier. Receiver B OTA is wired using the same splitter/amp, a diplexer after the BBC, 50 feet of coax, diplexed, then split with a feed into an amplifier. My old HD DirectTivo unit, on the same run as receiver B is now, typically had OTA signal strength between 85 and 94%, so I'm thinking I have the same here, but the HR20 is capping at a max display of 77%.
> 
> ...


I have no idea, but I'm here in STL too and had the HR20 & Slimline installed yesterday. Neither the techs or D* have never heard of this either. The only channel the signal meter is not stuck on 77% are the PBS, Ch 9 sub-channels. This makes it impossible to tweak my antenna. 

I have a direct antenna cable. So it's not your wiring. Something is wrong that makes the OTA Signal Meter stay at 77% and nothing else. Has anyone figured out a fix for this?


----------



## Richi (Sep 13, 2006)

I am very happy to see that VOD has finnaly arrived for most of you!!! But are WE that will not be able to be connected to the internet to the HR20 and the H20 via a computer be FOREVER SCREWD to pick up local HD content becacuse D*s refusal to enable SCANNED OTA?? The misses refuses to have ANY addtional connected from or to D*s equipment... PLEASE EARL, REPLY!!!!!


----------



## abruns (Dec 15, 2006)

79904 KFOX

H-20 has 14-2 but my HR-20 has never recieved it. Why would one have it and the other noot?


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

With the new national download this AM, it scrambled my OTA settings, again.

I'm in the Wichita/Hutchinson DMA.

It deselected some channels I had previously chosen and selected some others that I had "unchecked".

Since there are two analog channel 3s and 8s in the market, (Before you ask...yes it's very rare. The market is so geographically large that there is KSNW (NBC) 3 in Wichita and KSWK (PBS) 3 west of Garden City, KS...then KPTS (PBS) 8 in Wichita and KSNK (NBC) 8 in McCook, NE) I wonder if that confuses things? I can only get the Wichita/Hutch local stations OTA, so those are the only ones I pick. There are several other stations, on other channels, across the DMA that I "uncheck" also.

This is the second time that I've been forced to go back through the initial setup to get the local OTAs working right again.

BTW...I still have the issue of a 3-1 and 3-2 being listed on the program guide, as an available channel. I have confirmed with KSNW's chief engineer that there is no 3-2 being broadcast or even planned at this time. The guide's listing is simply a mirror of 3-1's programming, with the exception of the "HD" logos only appearing on 3-2, even though the HD program is on 3-1, and 3-2 shows "searching for signal" since it does not exist.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

I'n new here - this is my first post; so please be gentle :sure: 

We had DirecTV installed 2 weeks ago. The HD-DVR is the HR20-100. The installer said we had to wait until January to have the OTA hooked up. It's not ready yet, was his answer when I asked why.

We had DISH a few years ago, and had the OTA with them, so I don't really understand why we can't use them now.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

No OTA has been active for a long time I would call Directv and have them come out and connect your OTA.


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

Carbon said:


> No OTA has been active for a long time I would call Directv and have them come out and connect your OTA.


Thanks - that's just what I did. They will be out next Thursday.


----------



## timb2112 (Jul 19, 2007)

I am showing 75-85% signal strength between the two OTA tuners in system test. I'm watching football on 10-1 and every minute or so the audio drops out for 2 seconds with the video pixelizing.

Has anyone else had this problem? It is very irritating and reminds me of the HR10 issue with FOX HD.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just noticed that WNUV (54-1) in Baltimore is no longer in my guide data on my HR20-700 running the latest CE. Still there on my HR10 and my HR20-100.

Edit: Rerun of OTA setup from zip code up fixed it. Odd.


----------



## atdauph (Apr 19, 2007)

timb2112 said:


> I am showing 75-85% signal strength between the two OTA tuners in system test. I'm watching football on 10-1 and every minute or so the audio drops out for 2 seconds with the video pixelizing.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem? It is very irritating and reminds me of the HR10 issue with FOX HD.


I had the same problem here with 11-1. Now, I can't even catch it. Black screen. But I used to have 85-100% signal and it would drop out. If I would watch the signal meter, I could see it drop off as well.

I have ZERO dropouts on my TV tuner with a much smaller antenna (silver sensor). I have a super UHF antenna (Radio Shack) mounted in the attic on the HR-20.


----------



## timb2112 (Jul 19, 2007)

atdauph said:


> I had the same problem here with 11-1. Now, I can't even catch it. Black screen. But I used to have 85-100% signal and it would drop out. If I would watch the signal meter, I could see it drop off as well.
> 
> I have ZERO dropouts on my TV tuner with a much smaller antenna (silver sensor). I have a super UHF antenna (Radio Shack) mounted in the attic on the HR-20.


I reset the receiver and the problem went away.


----------



## atdauph (Apr 19, 2007)

timb2112 said:


> I reset the receiver and the problem went away.


I reset mine the other day, and tried 11-1 again. It worked, but still with dropouts. I'll keep an eye on it and see how long it works.

Thanks.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

MoInSTL said:


> I have no idea, but I'm here in STL too and had the HR20 & Slimline installed yesterday. Neither the techs or D* have never heard of this either. The only channel the signal meter is not stuck on 77% are the PBS, Ch 9 sub-channels. This makes it impossible to tweak my antenna.
> 
> I have a direct antenna cable. So it's not your wiring. Something is wrong that makes the OTA Signal Meter stay at 77% and nothing else. Has anyone figured out a fix for this?


Wow, interesting. I get all but one network on the satellite, and I have to pull in that one with a small, cheap OTA antenna, an old $10 RCA special. According to AntennaWeb the signal is 8 miles away. This is the only station within range, and its signal is consistently....77.

I'm not sure if this is something to "fix" or if that's just the best this small antenna can do with even a strong local signal. What's odd is that both 14-1 and 14-2 come in with 77 signal strength, but 14-2 gives me the "searching for signal..." message while the picture on 14-1 seems fine.


----------



## mcgett (Sep 17, 2007)

I just had a HR20 installed this weekend as an upgrade for my HR10. I had been using the HR10 with OTA just fine for the last two years, but the installer said that he would not connect the OTA coax to the new HR20 as he has had many instances of it blowing out on if the DTV receivers. I of course was free to make this connection if I wanted to.

My OTA is passive antenna (no amplifiers) and I would not be using any diplexer and connect it directly to the external OTA input (no other drops). The D* local HD channels do seem to have a lower PQ than the OTA HD, but I would probably trade this off against the occasional, but sometimes maddening signal loss from my OTA as I'm way on the fringe.

Was this just installer FUD? Or is there some truth to this?


----------



## 201reyes (Sep 2, 2007)

abruns said:


> 79904 KFOX
> 
> H-20 has 14-2 but my HR-20 has never recieved it. Why would one have it and the other noot?


i feel your pain, i think i am not the only one. i also have a h20 that gets (in my area) 48.1, 48.2, 48.3 and 48.4, but on my hr20, i only get 48.1. funny thing is that i haven't changed anything to my setup. i used have a sammy 360 before i replaced it w/ the hr20, and i got all the subs fine. i think it has to be a software issue of some sort. haven't gotten any confirmation or help, so if anyone know something about what we're (cos i know i am not the only one now) talking about, please help. thanx


----------



## bearmur (Oct 7, 2006)

40-2 is fixed in the Birmingham market. It was not in the data base and would not show on HR-20. All the Birmingham data has been fixed.


----------



## hmss007 (Aug 12, 2006)

I am having trouble with KSTW 11-1 (The CW) in Seattle. I live about 16 miles from the towers and I am getting a strong, clear signal from the built-in tuner on my HDTV. But, the HR20 cannot acquire a signal in either tuner.

A couple days ago, the signal was at 80% (after some fine tuning of the antenna), but today no acquisition on either tuner.

Also, the other channels that are adjacent at same degree (181) to this station are coming in great as well.


----------



## MalcolmG (Jul 25, 2007)

hmss007 said:


> I am having trouble with KSTW 11-1 (The CW) in Seattle. I live about 16 miles from the towers and I am getting a strong, clear signal from the built-in tuner on my HDTV. But, the HR20 cannot acquire a signal in either tuner.
> 
> A couple days ago, the signal was at 80% (after some fine tuning of the antenna), but today no acquisition on either tuner.
> 
> Also, the other channels that are adjacent at same degree (181) to this station are coming in great as well.


I have a similar problem with FOX 21-1 (freq 22) in Colorado Springs, both tuners on HR20-100 show 20-30% for this channel while all others (higher and lower freqencies) come in at 80-90%. Same cable connected to TV set shows all digitals, including Fox 21-1, at 80-90%.


----------



## bohlke (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a HR20 and I live in a weird DMA (Lincoln, NE). I have PBS and ABC overlapping on 7-1 through 7-5. I do not receive the 7-1 through 7-5 PBS stations but I do receive the 7-1 and 7-2 KETV signal (ABC). When I manually adjust the channel list and remove the PBS stations they magically come back every time but only 7-1 and 7-2. Sometimes when I switch to 7-1 its displays the PBS channel banner but shows the KETV content. Really I just want these to go away when I remove them from the channel list.


----------



## Steve Gilbreath (Sep 5, 2007)

stlmike said:


> First post!
> 
> I have an odd problem with both of my HR20's. The OTA signal strength of both units on every channel is 77%. Never fluctuates. Picture and sound are rock solid, so I am thinking this is a display issue only. OTA signal path to the two receivers is quite different. Receiver A OTA is wired directly from a powered splitter/amplifier. Receiver B OTA is wired using the same splitter/amp, a diplexer after the BBC, 50 feet of coax, diplexed, then split with a feed into an amplifier. My old HD DirectTivo unit, on the same run as receiver B is now, typically had OTA signal strength between 85 and 94%, so I'm thinking I have the same here, but the HR20 is capping at a max display of 77%.
> 
> ...


I had two HR20s installed earlier this week. One has OTA signals in the high 90s and the other has all the signals maxed at 77%. I switched their locations to confirm it wasn't a wiring problem and nothing changed. So I made a service call and D* came out this morning to swap the "defective" HR20.

Imagine my surprise, and buster I do mean surprise, when the new HR20 maxed at 77%. I just couldn't believe it. So, I checked here to see if anyone else was having the same problem.

Thank you for confirming I'm not crazy. Now, let's get this fixed.


----------



## duce55 (Jan 7, 2007)

I Have A Hr20 And A H20 Connected To Outdoor Anntenna. The H20 Picks Up All Ota Channels But There Several That Hr20 Doesn't Even Pick Up In The Guide


----------



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

Still having issues when I add a secondary market. My main market, Topeka, has WIBW on 13, but my secondary market, Wichita, also has a 13. When I add the secondary market, (all I get from it is Fox, which I cannot get from Topeka) the WIBW 13 channels says searching for signal.

Are these reports being used by Directv? or is this just for dbstalk??


----------



## sprocto2 (Jul 26, 2007)

13-1 in my area has 90-95% signal and still drops to 0 every minute or so, unwatchable. All OTA has been flawless for 3 years on my HR10, still is. Anyone get a fix for this for the HR20?


----------



## Dave Carney (Jun 12, 2004)

On my HR20-700, it will drop either 3-1 or 12-1 once every couple of days, it will say searching for signal but the signal is there (evidenced by every other ota channel coming in fine and a DTC210 in the bedroom off the same antenna). My meter is stuck on 77% too.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Again today:

With the new update this AM, it scrambled my OTA settings, again.

I'm in the Wichita/Hutchinson DMA.

It deselected some channels I had previously chosen and selected some others that I had "unchecked".

Since there are two analog channel 3s and 8s in the market, (Before you ask...yes it's very rare. The market is so geographically large that there is KSNW (NBC) 3 in Wichita and KSWK (PBS) 3 west of Garden City, KS...then KPTS (PBS) 8 in Wichita and KSNK (NBC) 8 in McCook, NE) I wonder if that confuses things? I can only get the Wichita/Hutch local stations OTA, so those are the only ones I pick. There are several other stations, on other channels, across the DMA that I "uncheck" also.

This is the second [now third] time that I've been forced to go back through the initial setup to get the local OTAs working right again.

BTW...I still have the issue of a 3-1 and 3-2 being listed on the program guide, as an available channel. I have confirmed with KSNW's chief engineer that there is no 3-2 being broadcast or even planned at this time. The guide's listing is simply a mirror of 3-1's programming, with the exception of the "HD" logos only appearing on 3-2, even though the HD program is on 3-1, and 3-2 shows "searching for signal" since it does not exist.


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> DirecTV has made great strides in correcting all of the OTA problems (missing channels, etc.). Unfortunately, there are still a few problems that pop up.


"all"? Not hardly.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1169838&postcount=160

Moral of the story--contact the station directly and don't depend on just the threads here.


----------



## Dave Carney (Jun 12, 2004)

Kansas Zephyr: Happened to me too, I'm in Derby, KS. I'v now run through this antenna setup thing about a dozen times in the last 10 days. Very frustrating. Also last night all OTA channels disappeared from the Guide suddenly. So, I got to do the antenna setup twice, just yesterday evening...arrghhh..


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

Steve Gilbreath said:


> I had two HR20s installed earlier this week. One has OTA signals in the high 90s and the other has all the signals maxed at 77%. I switched their locations to confirm it wasn't a wiring problem and nothing changed. So I made a service call and D* came out this morning to swap the "defective" HR20.
> 
> Imagine my surprise, and buster I do mean surprise, when the new HR20 maxed at 77%. I just couldn't believe it. So, I checked here to see if anyone else was having the same problem.
> 
> Thank you for confirming I'm not crazy. Now, let's get this fixed.


I have had 3 HR20 boxes and all 3 showed the OTA signal stuck at 77% for all channels. I had been using OTA for a year and a half with my HR10-250. It reports the signal strength correctly. This makes the HR20 useless for adjusting my antenna.

I agree, this needs to be fixed.


----------



## JJaret (Aug 25, 2004)

There have been changes with some of the local OTA stations' subchannels. I reported the changes using the link at the beginning of this thread and nothing has been done for weeks. How can we get D* to add new OTA subchannels and revise the listings on the others that have changed in the guide?

We can't scan for OTA channels as in previous D* HD receivers, is the another mechanism for D* to make these changes?


----------



## scott81425 (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought I might post my issues here as well. Mine channels, as others have mentioned, always show at most 77 percent signal strength. also, the channels that dtv has listed for my area are not correct. for example, dtv shows that my fox is on channel 15-1, which is partly correct. they also broadcast on channel 4-1, which is MUCH closer to my location. however, i can't get channel 4-1 ota, as dtv doesn't want to think that is a channel that exists. anyone have any advice or experience with this?


----------



## JSlabotsky (Dec 11, 2006)

Suddenly today the guide is displaying the wrong locals. If I manually tune an actual Oklahoma City channel number it works. However, the guide is displaying channels that appear to be Albequerque/Santa Fe. I restarted via the Setup menu, then re-ran the initial setup for the OTA antenna and no change. Do I just need to call support?


----------



## ciscokidd979 (Aug 21, 2006)

JSlabotsky said:


> Suddenly today the guide is displaying the wrong locals. If I manually tune an actual Oklahoma City channel number it works. However, the guide is displaying channels that appear to be Albequerque/Santa Fe. I restarted via the Setup menu, then re-ran the initial setup for the OTA antenna and no change. Do I just need to call support?


I'm in OKC and I'm having the same issues...Crazy!


----------



## adale (Sep 26, 2007)

Same problem in Norman Ok also. Tech coming out tomorrow with new box. D* said it was my diplexors, BBC, OTA antenna (!?!), the moon, the fact that I even thought about using a OTA antenna. Got my BP up in a hurry! Help person had me do every reset in the book, rescan both dish and OTA channels. Then looked at signal strength for channel 2-1. 77% from Albequerque! WOW the laws of physics have been suspended in Oklahoma. I tried to explain this to them, as in my OTA antenna would have to be bigger than my house, be pointed due west and on a mast about 400 foot tall. They asked how did I know that.........their engineers have to calculate that information. I finally spoke with a supervisor who agreed to send out a tech, but only after I reminded them I have equipment coverage on both my receivers. They refused to send me a receiver and stated their tech would have to "test" my system since D* did not install my OTA antenna.........what a bunch of crap!


----------



## ciscokidd979 (Aug 21, 2006)

adale said:


> Same problem in Norman Ok also. Tech coming out tomorrow with new box. D* said it was my diplexors, BBC, OTA antenna (!?!), the moon, the fact that I even thought about using a OTA antenna. Got my BP up in a hurry! Help person had me do every reset in the book, rescan both dish and OTA channels. Then looked at signal strength for channel 2-1. 77% from Albequerque! WOW the laws of physics have been suspended in Oklahoma. I tried to explain this to them, as in my OTA antenna would have to be bigger than my house, be pointed due west and on a mast about 400 foot tall. They asked how did I know that.........their engineers have to calculate that information. I finally spoke with a supervisor who agreed to send out a tech, but only after I reminded them I have equipment coverage on both my receivers. They refused to send me a receiver and stated their tech would have to "test" my system since D* did not install my OTA antenna.........what a bunch of crap!


I talked to a good friend of mine who is a supervisor for Premier the D* install company here. He said he thinks it's some sort of programming snafu. We need to get to tier 2 tech support and talk to someone that knows their stuff. It's totally wierd. He said he hasn't heard of that issue...


----------



## ciscokidd979 (Aug 21, 2006)

ciscokidd979 said:


> I'm in OKC and I'm having the same issues...Crazy!


My OTA issues are gone. I got home today and everything was back to normal. How about others, very curious?


----------



## adale (Sep 26, 2007)

Mine too, seems there was a glitch in the machine. Now my phone line tests bad............ahh the joys of D*TV, but still beats Cox!


----------



## ciscokidd979 (Aug 21, 2006)

adale said:


> Mine too, seems there was a glitch in the machine. Now my phone line tests bad............ahh the joys of D*TV, but still beats Cox!


Oh yes it does! Love the Sunday Ticket


----------



## steverichmond (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm new to D* and recently had a HR20-100 installed. (last Saturday) I'm having trouble with one of my OTA channels that breaks up about once every minute. The signal strength stays at 90+% mark. All the other OTA channels are fine even though they have less signal strength. The strange thing is, I can flip over to the TV's tuner for that station and no problems. Also, previously had a E* VIP211 hooked up to and had no problems. Any Ideas? Thanks


----------



## ciscokidd979 (Aug 21, 2006)

steverichmond said:


> I'm new to D* and recently had a HR20-100 installed. (last Saturday) I'm having trouble with one of my OTA channels that breaks up about once every minute. The signal strength stays at 90+% mark. All the other OTA channels are fine even though they have less signal strength. The strange thing is, I can flip over to the TV's tuner for that station and no problems. Also, previously had a E* VIP211 hooked up to and had no problems. Any Ideas? Thanks


I have the same issue here in OKC with OETA (PBS). I have tried everything but changing out antenna's. I'm about to try that. Will let you know the latest.

I did notice that when my friend's AT&T cell phone rings when I'm watching anything digital OTA my signal will have dropouts. Kind of strange????


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok, this is complete garbage. I posted my issue with WSEC-DT here about 10 months ago, I've since contacted Tribune through Zap2It at least 2 weeks ago, and talked to WSEC's station engineer a month ago who contacted Tribune the same day (who assured him they would fix the issue)--and this basic station-switch issue IS STILL NOT FIXED. I don't know what kind of accountability to end users Tribune has, but it sure doesn't seem to be much. Does anybody have any tips on anybody I can contact at DirecTV to rattle some cages at Tribune? I would think DirecTV would be my best route at this point. I don't get the impression the engineer at the station is interested in any follow up because he's confirmed the problem isn't with his PSIP data.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

Didn't this thread used to be "sticky"?

FWIW...every time I need to "reset"...was has only been a few times (thankfully!)...I need to go back through "initial setup" of the OTA every time.

As previously reported:

_I'm in the Wichita/Hutchinson DMA.

It deselected some channels I had previously chosen and selected some others that I had "unchecked".

Since there are two analog channel 3s and 8s in the market, (Before you ask...yes it's very rare. The market is so geographically large that there is KSNW (NBC) 3 in Wichita and KSWK (PBS) 3 west of Garden City, KS...then KPTS (PBS) 8 in Wichita and KSNK (NBC) 8 in McCook, NE) I wonder if that confuses things? I can only get the Wichita/Hutch local stations OTA, so those are the only ones I pick. There are several other stations, on other channels, across the DMA that I "uncheck" also.

This is the second [now third] *(now...I've lost count)* time that I've been forced to go back through the initial setup to get the local OTAs working right again.

BTW...I still have the issue of a 3-1 and 3-2 being listed on the program guide, as an available channel. I have confirmed with KSNW's chief engineer that there is no 3-2 being broadcast or even planned at this time. The guide's listing is simply a mirror of 3-1's programming, with the exception of the "HD" logos only appearing on 3-2, even though the HD program is on 3-1, and 3-2 shows "searching for signal" since it does not exist._

I have again talked to the chief engineer at KSNW about the guide issue. Should I also contact TMS? If so, anybody have the contact info?

Thanks


----------



## Chilli_Dog (Dec 26, 2005)

turls said:


> Ok, this is complete garbage. I posted my issue with WSEC-DT here about 10 months ago, I've since contacted Tribune through Zap2It at least 2 weeks ago, and talked to WSEC's station engineer a month ago who contacted Tribune the same day (who assured him they would fix the issue)--and this basic station-switch issue IS STILL NOT FIXED. I don't know what kind of accountability to end users Tribune has, but it sure doesn't seem to be much. Does anybody have any tips on anybody I can contact at DirecTV to rattle some cages at Tribune? I would think DirecTV would be my best route at this point. I don't get the impression the engineer at the station is interested in any follow up because he's confirmed the problem isn't with his PSIP data.


I know what you mean. I was able (with the help of a station engineer) to get local CBS data corrected within a couple of weeks. This was several months ago. Also successful with getting a weather subchannel added within the same timeframe. However, I've been trying to get the local standard def CW subchannel added for two months now (with the help of the station engineer), and have had zero luck. It's pretty frustrating.


----------



## DViper2399 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm using HD-DVR receiver HR20...when using OTA it doesn't include my local CW which is on 2.2, I'm in zip code 13502 in Utica, NY...tried reseting & intial set-up several times


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

Is the link in the first post still valid? Doug, Bueller, Doug?* 

About a month or so ago, both of the tuners in one of my HR20-700's crapped out. I know that the cable is good from the antenna in my attic, because I can use that cable into the TV & it works just fine.

I have been afraid to report this to D* because I think they will either tell me to suck it up & drive on, or give me a OTA-less HR something or other. 

Has anybody else had a complete OTA tuner fail before?


















*bad Ferris Bueller ad-lib


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I took that page down many months ago .. heck, it was probably almost a year ago at this point.


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> I took that page down many months ago .. heck, it was probably almost a year ago at this point.


Ok, thanks for the quick response. However, I still would like to know if anybody else has had a complete OTA tuner failure.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

lovswr said:


> Ok, thanks for the quick response. However, I still would like to know if anybody else has had a complete OTA tuner failure.


No, but I had one bad OTA tuner about a year ago. Techs were not too swift -- thought there was only one OTA tuner because there was only one OTA input on the back of the HR20-700. However, they did finally replace the unit with another HR20-700.

Call DirecTV and report the problem. Some people have even gotten a free OTA box along with an HR-21 as replacement. Insist that you need OTA.


----------

